# A short history of Shuriken



## Carol (Sep 14, 2007)

Very interesting page that covers not only Shuriken but subsequent weapons inspired by Shuriken, such as the French Fleschette.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Sep 14, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Very interesting page that covers not only Shuriken but subsequent weapons inspired by Shuriken, such as the French Fleschette.



Wow. Cool link. Thanks.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 14, 2007)

I looked pretty hard but I could not find who the author was.  I did note that the person who authored it talked about talking with Someya Sensei (a Japanese Shihan in the Bujinkan) and also noted Ed Green and Daniel Bowley as smiths. (both Bujinkan members)  So I am concluding that it is a Bujinkan person but I am curious to know who.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for the link Carol!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice peice of writing.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 14, 2007)

That's a well put together site about an interesting subject and he seems to tell it without getting all mystical-ninjarz on us .

*Brian*, the contact details are on this page here I think:

http://www.secrets-of-shuriken.com.au/index1.htm


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Sukerkin now why could I not find that page.  Now I see he has trained in Eskrima, Budo Taijutsu and currently is training in Meifu Shinkage Ryu. (at least that is what his bio said)

I have seen this site before but was unable to get to that origional index page.


----------



## exile (Sep 14, 2007)

Great articlethank you, Carol!

There's a saying in German that translates roughly as `The past is not past, the dead are not dead.' This article makes that case with eloquence and authority...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2007)

That was great!


----------



## Tames D (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Carol.


----------

